# Bagazhang



## Xue Sheng (Jul 24, 2008)

Can anyone recommend any good books on Baguazhang?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 25, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Liang-Zhen-Ei...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1216981100&sr=1-1

This style deals with Liang style Bagua and as far as I know the only English copy. The book goes thru the Eight old palms,history and Songs.

http://www.amazon.com/Bagua-You-She...=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1216981089&sr=1-6

Wang Shu Jin work.

I think Robert Smith Hsing Yi book is better than his Bagua book.

I don't think Park Nam's book is as great as other books on the subject but it was or still is a classic. The reason I think so is the book is vague.


----------



## Bobby135 (Jul 25, 2008)

I am currently studying Jiulong Bagua.

Here are the books:

https://www.coilingdragoninternalar...=27_19&zenid=4e2e4376e8387b5faf37fda39010179e

I enjoy it quite a bit.

Bobby


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 25, 2008)

I have seen Dr. Painter's book. It was well present and has some good photos however I can not make comments on it because I did not read it in depth. 

Personally when I am looking for martial books I am looking more into history and theory. I really enjoy reading how the masters did things and how they became called masters.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 25, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I have seen Dr. Painter's book. It was well present and has some good photos however I can not make comments on it because I did not read it in depth.
> 
> Personally when I am looking for martial books I am looking more into history and theory. I really enjoy reading how the masters did things and how they became called masters.


 
Actually I am looking more to history and theory.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 25, 2008)

This might be what you are looking for
The Whirling Circles of Ba Gua Zhang: The Art and Legends of the Eight Trigram Palm


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 25, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> This might be what you are looking for
> The Whirling Circles of Ba Gua Zhang: The Art and Legends of the Eight Trigram Palm


 
I did not know Frank Allen wrote a book, I may just check that one out. My last Xingyiquan sifu had 3 bagua teachers and one of them was Frank Allen.

Thanks


----------



## pete (Jul 25, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> This might be what you are looking for
> The Whirling Circles of Ba Gua Zhang: The Art and Legends of the Eight Trigram Palm


 
I highly recommend this book. Frank & Tina are not only dedicated martial artists and teachers, but great people as well.  Frank's writing style is so accessable, reading Whirling Circles (and also their earlier Northern Wu Taijiquan) gives the one the feeling of being around him during a lesson~

pete.


----------



## Whirlwind Palms (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello all,

Agreed Frank Allen's book is quite good. In addition to that, I would also suggest:

*Liu Bin's Zhuang Gong Bagua Zhang*


In my own opinion, this offers a great set of basic exercises for BGZ practice.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 5, 2009)

Are there any good Bagua Zhang Martial Arts movie flicks....i seen one that looks interesting on You tube...


----------

